# Pick pup from Lombardi x B



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Look at those legs.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Pretty girl! Her legs look even longer than Jazz'. LOL Maybe because you scissored her so nicely. I haven't done that yet. How old is she in these pictures?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Stellar tailset!! Thank you Grandad!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Pups were evaluated between 8 and 9 weeks. (Dolly was 9 weeks old yesterday, btw).

The litter as a whole had pretty rears (IMO - and I prefer angulation to none) with higher croups and nice tailsets. Those who don't know - red croups typically tend to slope and have low tailsets.

There is lovely carriage in the litter as well, most fronts far better than average -Lombardi's front is exceptional (Lombardi is exceptional :aetsch: - B is straight front and back, but that does equal balanced...heehee). 

The pick puppy dog and pick puppy bitch are carbon copies of each other, but she has more presence so he will be placed as a pet into a great home yet to be determined.

Thanks for the positive compliments.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Such a pretty puppy! 

I know there was just discussion of tailset vs. tail carriage in another thread. I'm hearing the praise of this puppy's tailset, how it comes straight up, but does at matter at all that the tail curves over the back a little? Is that just a "puppy thing," or something that's far, far less important than other structural aspects in the big scheme of things? 

Just curious, and I *love* reading about conformation and structure analysis, so thought I'd ask!

--Q


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Q,

It probably comes down to every breeder's preference.

For me...there are a couple of factors at play.

1. I know how Lombardi developed. See his puppy picture. And, I know how both Annie and B developed. The tail being up should remain, the over part will "slip" (I was told by a breeder judge this happens in Standards of all lines). As long as she has a tail carried upright - and these days that means 12 o'clock - not 1. Then I am happy. Although, given the tailset of reds in general, I wouldn't kick a gay tail out of my program.

I've heard - again from a breeder judge - "A gay tail is a fault. A 3 o'clock tail is not a poodle."

2. You might have also noticed she looks a little leggy. Well, again, I like leg, but another thing with the line - reds in general - is a heavy bone that IMO lends to a "doggy" look, so I'd rather she have leg to loose as she develops and not be shaving to the elbow later in life to create more leg...

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

The photos for comparision...



(Ok...The Lombardi PCA Placement Photo won't upload for whatever (me! ha) reason. See it in the showing section so you can see his grown up tailset!)


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

She's stunning Tabatha!! I can't wait to see the 10th red AKC ch grown and mature!! ;D


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That makes all kinds of sense; thanks for responding. Very nice comparison with her and Lombardi, and Lombardi puppy with his (magnificent!) win picture.

I did notice she has a lot of leg...but then I like a leggy dog, too! Maybe spending a few years with Borzoi will do that to a person! :biggrin:

--Q


----------

